# Peace and Justice catholic style. Comments?



## gordon 2 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a long read but I find it very interesting. Care to share your ideas?

http://www.radiovaticana.org/en1/Articolo.asp?c=532223&fb_source=message


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think much of it.  Their hearts are in the right place, but their heads are not.  "The creation of a global political authority to manage the economy and a new world economic order based on ethics" is a nightmare waiting to happen, particularly if the UN is involved.

BTW, there's a similar thread in the Political forum on this.


----------



## huntmore (Oct 27, 2011)

What centerpin said. I am a Catholic and while it seems a wonderful thing to what everyone to sit around together and sing combaya (sp) it will never happen. The un is one of the most  corrupt institutions going.  We will have to wait for that untill Jesus comes.


----------

